# Need that song!



## granfire (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been going through my library and I am going nuts.

That song was on my (now deceased) computer as sample song.

it's I guess you would call it alternative rock, the style of Linkin Park 'Numb' 

a line in the song is 'safe me from myself'

it was NOT Christina Aquillera....that much I know. It' driving me crazy. 

I know I made a copy of it somewhere, but I can't find it anywhere...or has it even been on my long dead first laptop.....it's been a while, the song is anywhere from 6 to ten years old, possibly older......


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Possibly deadramones from modern life is war? This youtube video was uploaded recently, but pretty sure the song itself was written in like 2002 or something similar.


----------



## granfire (Feb 3, 2013)

sadly no, it was not quiet that angry.


(this is driving me crazy...I remember where I heard it, but can't get past the line and google was fail...)


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Possibilities:

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/b/brian_head_welch/save_me_from_myself.html

http://www.songlyrics.com/sixteen-cities/save-me-from-myself-lyrics/

http://www.lyricstime.com/edson-save-me-from-myself-lyrics.html

http://www.elyrics.net/read/v/vertical-horizon-lyrics/save-me-from-myself-lyrics.html

http://artists.letssingit.com/carpark-north-lyrics-save-me-from-myself-bx6fhg2

http://www.songonlyrics.com/nicole-scherzinger-save-me-from-myself-lyrics


----------



## granfire (Feb 3, 2013)

I keep slipping into 'Numb' by Linkin park when I ry to make the rest of the song out.

Rather frustrating....


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Did you figure out the song? Been asking around, but no one seems to have a good idea of what it might be :/


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been wrecking my brain.

I tried looking into bands that 'sound like' this, but nothing.

It was a halfway known group I think. It was once upon a time sample song on one of the computers....


----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2013)

granfire said:


> I have been wrecking my brain.
> 
> I tried looking into bands that 'sound like' this, but nothing.
> 
> It was a halfway known group I think. It was once upon a time sample song on one of the computers....



Try Evanescence - Bring Me To Life


----------

